# Poor Babies



## RadiantRatties (Jul 28, 2014)

Do these rats look mean and not like pet material to you? How sad the owner gave up on them like this. 
http://limaohio.craigslist.org/pet/4639891952.html


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

The posting had been deleted by the owner when I tried to look.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

The link is working now.

And yeah, I think I'd be mean and bitey too, if I were being kept in conditions like that.

CretinsList strikes again.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

'I have two male rats for you to do as you wish'

seriously, i want to punch this dude in the face.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Saw the add now. I'm with you dokkajane let's go punch him in the face. Someone needs to. Poor ratties!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Poor boys  if they were close to me I would go get them right now


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Why do people like this get animals! Hopefully someone near them will rescue them  And furries, I'll grab a flight and meet you there!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Dokka - cool  let's hope whoever recuses the ratties does the punching on our behalf though otherwise it might be a bit pricey


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm tired... I wrote recuses instead of rescues LOL


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Recuses the rats! Hahaha


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh shut up


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oops, can I say that???


----------

